# Horsepower restrictions



## rasmotherman (May 10, 2009)

I stopped out at guilford lake today to see if i could scare up a few crappie and a kid in a jon boat came up to shore to do a survey for the D.O.W. They usually catch me once a year. But this time he asked me if I thought they should allow larger motors on the lake as long as they keep it at "Idle". this lake currently has a 9.9 restriction on it and the total acerage is somewhere around 370. He also said that they are looking at the ratings at many other lakes.

I guess I just wonder, What do you think about this?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

They done this at Knox and Burr Oak makes for a crowded week end on small lakes


----------



## rasmotherman (May 10, 2009)

i said i would be against it because i know there would never be any enforcement of the "idle" speed limit. If i had considered the increase of traffic i would have said no twice  this lake has been getting better every year, i sure wouldnt want to flood it with people


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

Hay I think they should leave it alone. When you let larger motors on it the lake will get over run with these 250 HP bass boats. Thats one of the things wrong with Nimisila. You can have a gass motor on your boat if you don't use it. So in the summer time it is over run whith Bass fisherman that spend more money on a truck and a 70 MPH boat then they did on the house they live in. Then they fish 6 feet of shore.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

psfishing said:


> Hay I think they should leave it alone. When you let larger motors on it the lake will get over run with these 250 HP bass boats. Thats one of the things wrong with Nimisila. You can have a gass motor on your boat if you don't use it. So in the summer time it is over run whith Bass fisherman that spend more money on a truck and a 70 MPH boat then they did on the house they live in. Then they fish 6 feet of shore.


They can do the same thing on a 10hp limit lake. Don't forget, the guys (I.e. Me) that spend all that money on those big 70mph boats, like to run them! So their not gonna spend every weekend idling around a 700 acre lake. We pay our taxes to use those smaller lakes just like everybody else. There's no reason an idle only speed limit shouldn't work. As far as enforcement is concerned, it no different than a guy in a 9.9 blowing through the no wake zones at Tappan and salt fork. They think since they have a SMALL motor it doesn't bother anything. They've been having tournaments at guilford for the last few years and have allowed the tournament guys to idle only and there have been no complaints or citations. And the ranger is at the lake everyday at guilford.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reeler (Apr 19, 2009)

The question was not "If a guy pays taxes....should....?" In most(not all) cases, if a guy has it....he'll use it! Give them an inch.....you see where this is going! Just like...locks just keep honest people honest! Limiting the horsepower "Is Enforcement"! And hey; If you are fortunate enough to own a 70mph fishing boat....then you can afford to own a smaller one to fish "limited horsepower" lakes! I have had both! Just sayin!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

psfishing said:


> Hay I think they should leave it alone. When you let larger motors on it the lake will get over run with these 250 HP bass boats. Thats one of the things wrong with Nimisila. You can have a gass motor on your boat if you don't use it. So in the summer time it is over run whith Bass fisherman that spend more money on a truck and a 70 MPH boat then they did on the house they live in. Then they fish 6 feet of shore.


 Huh, maybe if they had more places to go it wouldn't be quite so bad. BTW I fish Nimi and it is never as bad as you say, cept holidays. I feel bad for the guy who owns a bass boat and lives a half mile from the lake and can't fish unless he drives a long distance. 
I feel this thread will end up like the last one a few years back when Knox and a few others were proposed. The big boat guys wanted an opportunity to fish new areas and the small boat guys wanted to keep it to themselves. It turned real ugly. I wish the mods would close this before that happens again. Hope I'm wrong! :G


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lakeslouie said:


> Huh, maybe if they had more places to go it wouldn't be quite so bad. BTW I fish Nimi and it is never as bad as you say, cept holidays. I feel bad for the guy who owns a bass boat and lives a half mile from the lake and can't fish unless he drives a long distance.
> I feel this thread will end up like the last one a few years back when Knox and a few others were proposed. The big boat guys wanted an opportunity to fish new areas and the small boat guys wanted to keep it to themselves. It turned real ugly. I wish the mods would close this before that happens again. Hope I'm wrong! :G


I agree with you. And by the way, I do own a 9.9 as well. But to close a lake off to someone because their boat is bigger than yours is B.S. and it does have to do with who pays their taxes, that's what pays for these lakes. I own just as much of every public lake in Ohio as everyone else. A restriction against gas motors in a water supply reservoir is understandable. Telling someone they can't fish a lake cause their motor is too big no matter what speed your running is discrimination. That's why the use speed limits on the highway. Doesn't matter if my truck has a 5.3 V-8 and your running a car with a 4 cylinder, we still are limited to the same speed, but we're aloud to use the same road..... they use speed limits all over the country on lakes and rivers, for some reason the state of Ohio has been dragging their feet over it.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rasmotherman (May 10, 2009)

Guilford almost was an electric only lake.luckily they didn't do that. Part of the reason the bass are doing so well in there is because of all the pontoons setting at their docks unused makes for good cover. In the same way, letting the bigger boats in could bring more money into the area and would allow the lake a larger portion of the states budget. If the speed is enforced I think it would be a good thing


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I say yes. But speed limits set and enforced. Most these lakes peoples 9.9s are really bigger any way. Speed limits are more fair. They all ready dod it and from what i hear its working.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rasmotherman (May 10, 2009)

Oh, and they guy conducting the survey was in a12' jon with a 15 horse on it. He came across the lake at full speed to talk to me. It isn't the 75-150 horse guys that would abuse it cause the lake simply isn't big enough. It would be the people in the 25-40 range that would end up pushing it. I have no doubt though, that if became an issue it would be dealt with swiftly. Oh and I didn't catch a darn thing.seems they didn't like the freezing, windy, mist either. :S


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

viper1 said:


> I say yes. But speed limits set and enforced. Most these lakes peoples 9.9s are really bigger any way. Speed limits are more fair. They all ready dod it and from what i hear its working.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


This was going to be my next argument. They guys I fish with at piedmont, leesville and clendening are completely against it, yet if you would check every motor coming off of any one of those lakes on a summer Sunday, 75% of those 9.9's would be worked up to a 15 or 18 hp. They just don't want anyone else on "their" lakes. I say if they leave the limits in place, they should add a 25 h.p. minimum on all the unlimited and high h.p. lakes. I'd bet that would go over like a lead balloon..... (this would include the Ohio river, muskingum river, and erie)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

rasmotherman said:


> Oh, and they guy conducting the survey was in a12' jon with a 15 horse on it. He came across the lake at full speed to talk to me. It isn't the 75-150 horse guys that would abuse it cause the lake simply isn't big enough. It would be the people in the 25-40 range that would end up pushing it. I have no doubt though, that if became an issue it would be dealt with swiftly. Oh and I didn't catch a darn thing.seems they didn't like the freezing, windy, mist either. :S


I believe your right about the mid range h.p. motors. Some small boats with a 9.9 will run as fast or faster than many boats with a 25 h.p. but it still comes down to enforcement. Bust a few of them and word will spread. If the ranger was ever on Tappan in march and april, the guys that push it through the upper end of the lake would start thinking twice....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

reeler said:


> The question was not "If a guy pays taxes....should....?" In most(not all) cases, if a guy has it....he'll use it! Give them an inch.....you see where this is going! Just like...locks just keep honest people honest! Limiting the horsepower "Is Enforcement"! And hey; If you are fortunate enough to own a 70mph fishing boat....then you can afford to own a smaller one to fish "limited horsepower" lakes! I have had both! Just sayin!


I don't know about your thought process Reeler, I have a 70 mph boat didn't cost a whole lot, don't get me wrong decent chunk of cash but you know if you own a boat. Buying it, if you buy it right, is the cheap part. Maintaining a boat can be a huge ongoing expense. Now maintaining two boats and trailers, not something I'd want to tackle. Just giving you another perspective to your thought. As far as the idle only or 9.9, I'll just follow the rules whatever they make them. If I can use my boat at that particular lake I will, if not I'll fish somewhere else. And seriously, do you know how much room it takes to run a 70 mph hour boat? 370 acres isn't going to do it, just my opinion.

And to whoever said overcrowded weekends I still fish piedmont, just don't use my my 200 hp motor. I'm still crowding your lake, idling or electric, makes no difference. Oh and I sold my 9.9 boat to buy buy my current rig, and the guys who bought it are going to fish piedmont. My only point is everyone is promoting fishing which is absolutely great in my opinion, but you can't expect a lake to yourself. This isn't Northern Minnesota or a Canadian fly-in. It's just not going to happen, a little tougher fishin never hurt anyone. It can only make you better


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would like to see them implement this on more 9.9 lakes. I am in the crowd that is forced to run electric in these waters, so I am a bit biased. And yes I was well aware of this when I bought my boat.

One aspect not mentioned is that trailering a boat is much faster when I can use my main. Docking on a windy day with a bow mounted electric can be tedious. Being able to power load is much more efficient and I can clear the ramp quicker.

Being able to run my motor more frequently is good for the motor and me (even at idle speeds).

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

For someone like me it would be nice. My boat is 15 ft with a 30hp. I have been to lakes with Idle speed limits and the boaters do a good job following the rules and the lakes were not too crowded.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well for me and this is just my opinion. I use to take my fiberglass 19 foot boat with I/O to Guilford Lake. Now it's a 9.9 lake and only about 396 acres. Some probably thought I was crazy too! But they gave me permission to power on and off the trailer and even start my engine and idle to charge battery. I had a large engine mounted electric motor I used to propelled it. But it was nice having the large boat and just being lazy. I wasn't once tempted to run fast or draw attention to me. I have talked to some of ODNR and they are interested in doing this too. Either a speed limit or idle for big boats. Only problem is what some consider an idle. A speed limit is enforceable with one guy,one,boat and a hand held speed gun. I really don't think any one with the need for speed will come there. And might open some of the big lakes up. As a lot of the boats even on the big lakes dont go for speed.


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am all for a speed or idle restriction on the 9.9 lakes. As with anything 99% of us will abide by the law the other 1% are already breaking it anyway , we have all seen it . I was always told i could use my outboard to trailer off and on , so why not idle down the lake so I can save battery life? I do not have a huge boat . A 15ft bass boat with a 45 4 stroke so i am right in the middle of the spectrum on this one . if you can use a 9.9 at tappan why not a larger motor on the the smaller lakes? My 45 puts out less pollution and at idle causes way less erosion . just my 2 cents .


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

There's a lake in Central Ohio that is a "9.9" lake. They hold a number of bass tournaments on it. 

A " certain" group that fish it regularly have several boats that have up to 30 HP rigged to look like 9.9's

Really, what good do HP limitations do? 

I agree with idle speed no matter how big the engine. If it is enforced!

I do feel that a lot of lakes that are "electric only" should be kept that way.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Let me see if I understand. A member from NW ohio is posting in the NE forum about a subject that has been beat to death in the Lounge and SW. The NW guy is calling out the Central guys for running illegal outboards up to 30HP on an unnamed lake that he doesn't fish. This is your argument for abolishing the 10HP limit? Why not just fill out the survey?


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't think I was going to start a fire here. I'm just saying leave things alone. Everyone has set up to do what they need to do to fish the lakes they would like.
I just know I would be upset when I would finely get a week end off and could go fishing at Nimi. I would get to the parking lot and there would be 30 bass boats jamming it up because they had some kind of ternament to win 50 bucks or something.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

psfishing said:


> I didn't think I was going to start a fire here. I'm just saying leave things alone. Everyone has set up to do what they need to do to fish the lakes they would like.
> I just know I would be upset when I would finely get a week end off and could go fishing at Nimi. I would get to the parking lot and there would be 30 bass boats jamming it up because they had some kind of ternament to win 50 bucks or something.


And that's your opinion and your entitled to it. My opinion is that i'd like to be one of those 30 bass boats fishing a tournament there.... I have a line of people begging me to take them to the 9.9 Lakes because they can't afford 2 boats. I wouldn't be able to afford it either, my small boat was inherited from my grandfather and that's the only way I could have 2.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

There are a lot of good reasons that people buy a boat and power it with a 9.9 hp motor. Other than the obvious reasons of the costs associated with a bigger boat and motor combo, or not having the need for eye watering speed....... Why do people buy a boat with a 9.9? Is it to get away from the pleasure boaters, jet skis, and other assorted higher horse powered boats..... some of which have people driving them that are, to put it nicely........ idiots that shouldn't be allowed to own a boat, much less drive one....... or is it to get away from crowds of other fisherman? 

I used to have a small 14' aluminum boat with a 9.9 and I used to fish Piedmont, Clendening, Leesville, and Pymatuning all the time. Honestly I loved it..... but not because there weren't a lot of people fishing them. Because like any Ohio lake that has good fishing...... those lakes get pretty crowed at times, regardless of their horsepower restrictions. Heck look at how crowded Mogadore and La Due get at times, and those are electric motor only lakes. Personally I liked fishing the lower horsepower lakes because I didn't have to worry about the idiots I referred to earlier. Pleasure boaters and jet skiers won't go to those lakes...... its going to be other fisherman. 

Yes, I am one of those that fishes in a higher horse powered boat....... but I honestly don't see a problem with a idle speed or no wake speed limit on any lake that allows gasoline powered engines. 

If you're worried about other people fishing your spots....... just think........ you can go wide open and beat that idling bass boat to the spot........let him see what it feels like to have someone sitting on his spot when he gets there lol


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have had boats from electric trolling motor to a v8. Fished small and big lakes. Really have had very few problems with other boats. But i dont own the lake so I try to get along. One time I drove across the bath of a large bass tourney starting out. In a 12 foot boat with an electric. I dint cuss them It was me that caused the problem. When you own a smaller boat you need to be more careful. Dont like it tough that is life. I have a 18 and a 19.1 boat now and they have large motors and i still need to watch some of the bigger boats. People have no right to tell people to watch for them. Just use your head and do whats right for you. I dont see a problem with idle speed or speed limit. As far as being over crowded you have the option of going where you want and so do they. THey didnt build lakes to suit the boaters its a privilege not a right. I agree you need to watch more when you have a small boat. but that's just part of choosing to buy one that small.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

psfishing said:


> I didn't think I was going to start a fire here. I'm just saying leave things alone. Everyone has set up to do what they need to do to fish the lakes they would like.
> I just know I would be upset when I would finely get a week end off and could go fishing at Nimi. I would get to the parking lot and there would be 30 bass boats jamming it up because they had some kind of ternament to win 50 bucks or something.


Btw......... Nimisila is an electric only lake.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> There are a lot of good reasons that people buy a boat and power it with a 9.9 hp motor. Other than the obvious reasons of the costs associated with a bigger boat and motor combo, or not having the need for eye watering speed....... Why do people buy a boat with a 9.9? Is it to get away from the pleasure boaters, jet skis, and other assorted higher horse powered boats..... some of which have people driving them that are, to put it nicely........ idiots that shouldn't be allowed to own a boat, much less drive one....... or is it to get away from crowds of other fisherman?
> 
> I used to have a small 14' aluminum boat with a 9.9 and I used to fish Piedmont, Clendening, Leesville, and Pymatuning all the time. Honestly I loved it..... but not because there weren't a lot of people fishing them. Because like any Ohio lake that has good fishing...... those lakes get pretty crowed at times, regardless of their horsepower restrictions. Heck look at how crowded Mogadore and La Due get at times, and those are electric motor only lakes. Personally I liked fishing the lower horsepower lakes because I didn't have to worry about the idiots I referred to earlier. Pleasure boaters and jet skiers won't go to those lakes...... its going to be other fisherman.
> 
> ...


To elaborate on this a little more, I've always felt like piedmont, clendening, etc. Seemed to always feel more crowded than the higher horsepower lakes, even though there isn't a whole lot of difference in size between them. This is due to the fact that half the boats at Tappan or salt fork are running around in the middle of the lake pulling skiers and tubes, but everyone on the 10 h.p. lakes are getting in line on the shorelines and fishing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reeler (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread is EXACTLY why we have "Hp" restrictions! Too many " it's about what I want" or "what's right for me/you" or "this guy or that guy should be more careful".....yada,yada,yada! Soo! The "Law" steps in and says the only opinion that matters is mine(the laws)! And levels the playing field! 

Make no mistake! I LOVE MY FELLOW FISHERMAN! But knowing I'm sharing the waters with such diverse outlooks (mine included)....only causes me to cling ever more to the cushion of safety the law attempts to provide.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

rasmotherman said:


> I stopped out at guilford lake today to see if i could scare up a few crappie and a kid in a jon boat came up to shore to do a survey for the D.O.W. They usually catch me once a year. But this time he asked me if I thought they should allow larger motors on the lake as long as they keep it at "Idle". this lake currently has a 9.9 restriction on it and the total acerage is somewhere around 370. He also said that they are looking at the ratings at many other lakes.
> 
> I guess I just wonder, What do you think about this?


i had one given to me at saltfork sat.. also. i think it is a great idea... it will bring revenew the the lake and local buisnesses; not to mention, i myself will be able to fish some of the other lakes i would like. my wife isnot as understanding when it comes to me buying another boat.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

you fail to realize this law there talking about changeing dose nothing for the idiot tubers or ski boats. it helps the fisherman with bigger hp boats fish other lakes. there running at an idol spead!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ironhead550 said:


> you fail to realize this law there talking about changeing dose nothing for the idiot tubers or ski boats. it helps the fisherman with bigger hp boats fish other lakes. there running at an idol spead!!!


If this was referring to my last post you obviously didn't read the entire thread. I'm all for the change. My skier reference was aimed at the guys that say the fish the 10 hp lakes because there is less traffic and pressure....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

If gas motors are allowed then it should be all gas motors allowed. My boat muskie trolling at 4 mph makes no wake to speak of. Now can a smaller boat with a 9.9 make the same claim? 
Bassbme, I would like to think all boats would have to follow the same rules not just the ones over 10 hp.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW just WOW. never thought i would see so many people wine about some people getting to use a lake more. i used to live a few miles away from guilford and the horse power limit rarely stops people from fishing the lake they WANT to fish, didnt stop me! and guilford has two resturants as well as a state camp ground and private camp ground on it. and the pontoons there blow all the fisherman off the water with there 9.9s there going to pick up beer and pizza at the pizza joint or better yet leave the bar drunk and take the boat accros the lake back to camp ground. theres more to worry about than "crowding" a lake. what a bunch of BS about crowding lakes, maybe i cant start wining about shore fisherman in the way. people from the begining have broken laws and been selfish and do with any law put in place. they always have and always will. the fishery will not be ruined either bc of more pressure or over fished bc the people who keep ilegal catches do more damage than anything. guilford is a great lake and i will fish it regardless of outcome and would enjoy a turny there also. hope it happens. i think it crazy to hear people wine about boats using the ramp or a line being formed to use the ramp. guess we all cant share and get along. this thread has been a blast. ive enjoyed seeing peoples point of view.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't we all just all agree to disagree?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MadMac said:


> If gas motors are allowed then it should be all gas motors allowed. My boat muskie trolling at 4 mph makes no wake to speak of. Now can a smaller boat with a 9.9 make the same claim?
> Bassbme, I would like to think all boats would have to follow the same rules not just the ones over 10 hp.



I see your point MadMac...... and I while I agree, I personally wouldn't have a problem with the 9.9 guys running wide open as long as I could use my gas motor to get around. Not sure if you are thinking about the same thing as me...... but are you thinking that a regulation like you suggest would be heading off something that we all know would happen? That SOME guys with the bigger horsepower boats will get the attitude that the 9.9 guys are making a bigger wake so why can't I? Because I can see that happening. And BadBub you're right. Those lakes are more crowded for fishing because the boats on the water are fishing rather than running around the lake. 

I honestly see all sides in this debate as having merit. I guess my opinion boils down to this........... to my knowledge, a 9.9 guy can use their motor on any lake in Ohio that allows gasoline powered motors, while someone with a higher horsepower motor can't. To me that's just not right. If I remember correctly Ohio used to have 6 hp limits on some of the smaller lakes....... Dale Walborn for one....... I wonder what the 9.9 guys that don't want the bigger horsepower motors on "their" lakes would say if the question was about raising the horsepower limit from 6 hp to 9.9?......... oh well.......


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I just think it would be simpler and easier to enforce if all followed the same law (speed limit). If guys with smaller boats and the ODNR don't want the bigger boats making wakes that would endanger smaller boats, cause erosion, and mess with people fishing then the small boats shouldn't do it either. How is an officer going to do his job if some boats with 9.9's can go all out but the next guy with a 15 hp can't?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

MadMac said:


> I just think it would be simpler and easier to enforce if all followed the same law (speed limit). If guys with smaller boats and the ODNR don't want the bigger boats making wakes that would endanger smaller boats, cause erosion, and mess with people fishing then the small boats shouldn't do it either. How is an officer going to do his job if some boats with 9.9's can go all out but the next guy with a 15 hp can't?


Mad mac I do agree! After thinking about it,my 9.9 could at times create quite a little wave. And it was a 9.9 not a 15 or 25 fixed to look like one. Actually my I/O can move along at a pretty good pace with out making a wave as big as my 9.9. So yes I agree with speed control not idle. And if a 9.9 is allowed to go 5-10 miles an hour so should every one else. In fact if you think about it. How many small boats have speedometers unless they run GPS/fishfinder. So I think a requirement should be where there is speed restrictions any bot on the water should have a speedometer of some sort. I also agree this should be State wide except for electric only! The only way to be fair and enforce at the same time would be with speed guns.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Viper I agree with everything you said except the speedometer/gps requirement. I would hate for someone that couldn't afford one to not be allowed to fish. They would need to go at their own risk though. Not an excuse for speeding.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

MadMac said:


> Viper I agree with everything you said except the speedometer/gps requirement. I would hate for someone that couldn't afford one to not be allowed to fish. They would need to go at their own risk though. Not an excuse for speeding.



I thought of that but a simple fish finder isn't that much these days that includes a GPS. And with out there would be to many people disagreeing and fighting about it. What they could do is figure max speed on a true 9.9 and set the limit slightly higher to prevent needing one. I think max on a 9.9 is aprox. 10.6 or thats the fastest 9.9 I seen so set limit at 12 mph. And only the ones who beef them up would have worry's and possible fines for doing it. But its time they nail them any way.LOL


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW, I hope this is not going to get like the bow and crossbow issue that the hunters argue over in other states. Little boat or big boat as long as you obey the rules and regulations who cares. Lets talk about how they are biting and who caught the biggest over the weekend. Let it go.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

First of all a debate isnt an arguement. And 2nd if it bothered you why read and comment? I think its a good discussion and have learned a couple things from it. And also changed my opinion on some things. So go fishing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hogwild175 (Jan 4, 2013)

we all know that the guys in the 9.9 boats cause more of a wake than anyone in a 70mph bass boat at idle speeds...it is just a way of those little boat guys to fly by us guys to jump in front of you when they see you are going to a spot with trolling motor down..I say idle only would be a good idea..speed limits on roads are same thing..v12 or rice grinders all restricted to speed limit...


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

My 2 cents:
I fish Long Lake alot. It is an unlimited no wake lake. Given, I have a 9.9, but fish beside people that clearly have 250 yamaha/optimaxxes. I have never seen anybody open up on it. 
Fish and be happy you are.
You will always fish lakes you want to as long as you abide by the rules set forth...

Drew
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

